# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Alien Abduction", horror sci-fi film, Matty Beckerman, 2014, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/alienabductionfilm

facebook.com/alienabduction2014

twitter.com/aafilm2014

"Alien Abduction" on Wikipedia

"Alien Abduction" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Alien Abduction Official Trailer - HD 4.4.14 In theaters and on demand 

 Published on Mar 6, 2014




> A vacationing family encounters an alien threat in this pulse-pounding thriller based on the real-life Brown Mountain Lights phenomenon in North Carolina.

----------

